# Fish are acting very strange



## GhostFish 2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, so I probably should've created this thread months ago, but my fish are acting very strange and I can't quite figure out what's going on. 

I have a 55-gallon tank, all live plants with a new CO2 injection system. Although there doesn't appear to be any visible parasites on any of my fish they all, from time to time, with whip themselves against my plants and/or driftwood. I know this is called, "flashing". 

I've got two gouramis, 6 neon tetras, 5 shadow tetras, 3 Angelfish, along with a few others (can't remember their names). ALL of the fish do this and they began doing back when they were living in my 29-gallon tank (also a planted tank). 

Does anyone know what this is/how to treat it? A guy at my LFS thought it could be "fluke" but I'm really not sure. Like I said there are no visible signs on the skin of my fish but they do appear (at times) to be under some discomfort. 

*c/p*


----------



## emmmz (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be itch? check closely for white spots on your fish!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

flashing is common with almost any parisite infection.Flukes should have become visable(in gills ,sunken belly,or film over eyes are some precursors) and or caused death if present since July.Malachalite& formulin are the common treatment .It's important not to just throw meds at something without proper diagnoses.Flukes most common cause is dirty water/live food.With out proper I D of issue I can safely and with confidence(of no trouble to come from this) say change water.If you do not make partial water changes on a schedule or let water quality dictate(test for Ammonia{you should have 0/NitrItes also should be 0 /and NitrAtes over 40 is questionable unless your using fertalizer for plants) then your tank water quality may be real issue. If you are dosing fertaliser for plants then it is even more important(for fish) to carry out water changes.This should be part of your regular maintenance.


----------



## GhostFish 2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

I do about a 20-30% water change each week and have for quite some time. I do add liquid fertilizer for my plants. I use comprehensive once or twice a week to keep my plants healthy. My ammonia/nitrate level is fine, but I can certainly do more tests. I found out that the only additives to my local tap water is Chlorine which I use Chlorine remover after each water change.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

very good! Fertaliser (in my experience)raises nitrAtes (how much I can't say).Look closely for any signs(spots,film, sunken belly).Eventually if flukes fish will isolate themselve ,clamp fins and become lethargic sitting on bottom.The fluke is twice as large as ich and should be noticable.If you don't see anything then just monitor as flukes should be noticable and unfortunately very diffacult to cure according to lit.I'll search other viable causes.Also noted for flukes is "flashing" is almost constant ,which I believe you said is not the case.


----------



## GhostFish 2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what makes this so perplexing. Based on what you've all said it doesn't sound like fluke since they've had this for months. The flashing doesn't happen all the time, just some of the time and all the fish seem to be doing it. My fish are anything but lethargic. If fact they are constantly swimming around. Is flashing common with Ich? If so I can try treating for that and see what happens?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

yes flashing is common with any parasite infection.But again I would not treat if unsure of what is being treated(as could make disease more resistent to meds , and stresses fish{all meds do}).Just for your info;kordon Rid Ich plus is formalin and malachite green and works on many external fungal diseases.Last article read says flukes may not be noticeable as they tend to be in gills.All symptoms listed earlier still acurate but also reddened gills.Article was found searching"fish flashing" ;also stated that metals in water(copper or iron were mentioned)is a cause of flashing that would occur right after water changes(if this comes from source water).Possibly this coincides with addition of ferts(that most all contain some iron) and only takes place when you dose?


----------



## GhostFish 2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a very interesting point. I'll be more aware of how my fish act after I add my ferts. I usually add those a day before doing my water changes as well as once during the week.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If it is gill flukes, there isn't much you can see. I had some Geophagus years ago that came in from the wild with them. I could keep it in balance with clean water and good nutrition, but it was an unfortunate chronic parasite - not killing its host but not easy to treat either. I was able to knock it back with praziquantel treatments, but it never seemed I eliminated it. It tended to return.

Oodinium can be a problem if your water is soft - it can stick around and not kill for awhile.You'd probably see a coppery film behind the head along the spine, under strong light (a flashlight will do it).

It sounds like gull flukes though.


----------

